
Pulsus - a game of particles - gulbrandr
http://www.pulsusgame.com/
======
ahmattox
Thanks. I built pulsus and just created a new, much improved, version for the
iPad. I just submitted it to the app store today, so it hopefully will be
available soon. I'll post it as soon as it is.

------
anonova
For another game that is a pretty similar to this one, check out
[Auditorium](<http://www.playauditorium.com/>).

